# Blade Runner 2049: Der erste "echte" Trailer zeigt Harrison Ford in Action



## Darkmoon76 (8. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Der erste "echte" Trailer zeigt Harrison Ford in Action* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Der erste "echte" Trailer zeigt Harrison Ford in Action*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. Mai 2017)

Da freue ich mich mal vorsichtig. Könnte natürlich auch ein Rohrkrepierer werden, wenn all zu sehr Style over Substance gestellt wird. Harrison Ford hätte IMHO locker die alleinige Hauptrolle tragen können. 
Gerade als gealterter Schauspieler hätte er durchaus bei entsprechendem Drehbruch überzeugen können.
Das mit dem Sidekick hat ja schon bei Indiana Jones nur leidlich funktioniert.


----------



## MrFob (8. Mai 2017)

Naaaaaja, ich warte erst mal ab. So irchtig ueberzeugt bin ich da noch nicht.

Aber apropos Blade Runner, ich warte ja immer noch drauf, dass das Spiel (damals anfang der 2000er von Westwood und EA entwickelt) mal auf GOG kommt. Das war echt ein super Adventure!


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naaaaaja, ich warte erst mal ab. So irchtig ueberzeugt bin ich da noch nicht.
> 
> Aber apropos Blade Runner, ich warte ja immer noch drauf, dass das Spiel (damals anfang der 2000er von Westwood und EA entwickelt) mal auf GOG kommt. Das war echt ein super Adventure!


Hab das Original.
Das Problem da ist, dass einige bewegte Obejekte nich angezeigt werden. Was ein Durchspielen unmöglich macht.
Weiss micht, ob das inzwischen irgendwie gelöst wurde.
Müsste das mal wieder installieren und testen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Mai 2017)

Der Trailer schafft schon mal eine sehr gute und zugleich vertraute Stimmung  mit Appetit auf mehr.

Hoffen wir mal das man dem Stil treu bleibt, dann könnte es ein würdiger Nachfolger werden.


Wobei ich den Eindruck bekomme das Harrison Ford seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand einläuten sollte.


----------



## SpieleKing (8. Mai 2017)

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, beim ersten Teil war völlig offen ob er selber ein Replikant war und laut Ridley Scott, war er auch einer! Und Replikanten altern nicht und können nicht solange leben. Also frage ich mich, wie sie das auflösen wollen.


----------



## weazz1980 (9. Mai 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naaaaaja, ich warte erst mal ab. So irchtig ueberzeugt bin ich da noch nicht.
> 
> Aber apropos Blade Runner, ich warte ja immer noch drauf, dass das Spiel (damals anfang der 2000er von Westwood und EA entwickelt) mal auf GOG kommt. Das war echt ein super Adventure!



Stimmt. Das Spiel hatte echt was. Würde mich auch freuen es mal wieder zu spielen, vielleicht sogar als HD-Remake oder so...


----------



## Meisterhobbit (9. Mai 2017)

Wow, sieht ja überraschend gut aus das ganze würde ich sagen, bin auf jeden Fall schonmal gespannt auf den fertigen Film!
Die Aussage im Artikel, dass die Atmosphäre ganz anders sei, würde ich so auch nicht unbedingt unterschreiben... egal ob Musik, Optik oder generell Stil/Artwork, das weckt doch alles wohlige Erinnerungen. Wobei man natürlich im Hinterkopf behalten muss, dass Teil 1 mittlerweile 35 Jahre alt ist.
Meine Befürchtung war ja eher, dass das ganze vielleicht zu einem reinen Action-Fest voll Geballer,  Explosionen etc verkommen würde... scheint ja auch nicht zwingend der Fall zu sein, gibt ja (jedenfalls im Trailer) doch eine recht gute Balance zwischen Actionszenen auf der einen und Figuren/Dialogen/Handlung auf der anderen Seite.
Dann heißt es jetzt natürlich wohl abwarten, inwiefern die restlichen ca 2 Stunden des Films diesem ersten Eindruck gerecht werden können...


----------



## Malifurion (9. Mai 2017)

Remakes, Reboots, Sequels von längst vergessenen Filmen, usw. Ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe ich erlebe es noch mit, dass Hollywood irgendwann voll gegen die Wand fährt mit dieser Taktik oder dass dieser Trend endlich mal ein Ende findet. Ich seh den Trailer als sehr sehr skeptisch an - ich finde, es braucht bei BR keine Fortsetzung. Das gleiche gilt für mittlerweise ein dutzend anderer Filme. Anschauen kann man es sich mal, aber man sollte sicherlich nichts erwarten.


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2017)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Remakes, Reboots, Sequels von längst vergessenen Filmen, usw. Ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe ich erlebe es noch mit, dass Hollywood irgendwann voll gegen die Wand fährt mit dieser Taktik oder dass dieser Trend endlich mal ein Ende findet. Ich seh den Trailer als sehr sehr skeptisch an - ich finde, es braucht bei BR keine Fortsetzung. Das gleiche gilt für mittlerweise ein dutzend anderer Filme. Anschauen kann man es sich mal, aber man sollte sicherlich nichts erwarten.



naja
die Mimimi Fraktion merkt ja auch selbst nicht dass dieses Konzept schon seit so 90Jahren läuft und ist dafür aber ganz groß im ignorieren von all den kreativen, neuen kleinen Filmen


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> die Mimimi Fraktion merkt ja auch selbst nicht dass dieses Konzept schon seit so 90Jahren läuft und ist dafür aber ganz groß im ignorieren von all den kreativen, neuen kleinen Filmen



Nur wirken die Zyklen inzwischen schon arg kurz. Während Tobey Maguire seinen Vorgänger Nicholas Hammond mehr als 20 Jahre später als Spiderman ablöste, reichten Andrew Garfield für das Gleiche 5 Jahre...


----------



## Maiernator (9. Mai 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur wirken die Zyklen inzwischen schon arg kurz. Während Tobey Maguire seinen Vorgänger Nicholas Hammond mehr als 20 Jahre später als Spiderman ablöste, reichten Andrew Garfield für das Gleiche 5 Jahre...


und bei val kilmer und michael keaton hat es keine  3 Jahre gedauert...
Sowas gabs schon immer, bei garfield und maguire lag es daran das maguire keinen bock mehr hatte und sonst die rechte erloschen worden wären. Die batman(die 90er jahre filme)  sind ja auch eine fortsetzung, aber mit komplett anderer Stimmung, weil die Darsteller anders sind. 
Oder man denke nur an die unzähligen King Kong Filme in den 30er und 60er...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Sowas gabs schon immer, bei garfield und maguire lag es daran das maguire keinen bock mehr hatte und sonst die rechte erloschen worden wären...


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Regisseur Sam Raimi und Sony konnten sich beim geplanten 4. Film nicht einigen (Drehbuch, Cast, Budget,...), und kurz bevor man an einer Lösung dran war hat Sony plötzlich den Reboot-Schalter gedrückt. Und damit nahm das Desaster seinen Lauf...
An Maguire lag es nicht.



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> und bei val kilmer und michael keaton hat es keine  3 Jahre gedauert...
> Sowas gabs schon immer, bei garfield und maguire lag es daran das maguire keinen bock mehr hatte und sonst die rechte erloschen worden wären. Die batman(die 90er jahre filme)  sind ja auch eine fortsetzung, aber mit komplett anderer Stimmung, weil die Darsteller anders sind.
> Oder man denke nur an die unzähligen King Kong Filme in den 30er und 60er...



Sequel mit anderen Darstellern sind für mich nicht dasselbe wie ein Reboot - was eben bei Spidey der Fall war, während der "90er-Batman" tatsächlich erst mit Christian Bale 2005 einen Reboot erfahren hat - immerhin 8 Jahre nach Batman&Robin.

Gegen Reboots als solches habe ich persönlich auch nicht wirklich etwas einzuwenden - es sei denn, sie liegen zeitlich so nahe am Vorgänger, dass man eher ein Sequel hätte erwarten können/dürfen.


----------



## Cicero (9. Mai 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Harrison Ford hätte IMHO locker die alleinige Hauptrolle tragen können.
> Gerade als gealterter Schauspieler hätte er durchaus bei entsprechendem Drehbruch überzeugen können.
> Das mit dem Sidekick hat ja schon bei Indiana Jones nur leidlich funktioniert.



Naja, Ford ist mittlerweile 74. Sicherlich kann man da auch noch sehr gut schauspielern. Aber Inhalt und Tempo sind mit einem 74-jährigen nunmal ein anderes, wie mit einem Mitte 30-jähirgen. Und ob das dann noch zu Bladerunner passt? 
Gerade beim letzten Indiana Jones hat man doch gesehen, dass es nur noch begrenzt geht. Da war Ford ja alles andere als nur ein Sidekick.29


----------



## HeavyM (9. Mai 2017)

Jaaa das Spiel war Mega gut!!!!
 Der Film ist für mich einfach nur prägend. Ich kenne keinen Film der mich so beeindruckt hat wie Blade Runner. Und Ridley Scott ist für mich einfach nur der absolute Meister Hollywoods.  Egal ob Alien, Blade Runner, Der Marsianer ......    Ridley Scott weiß wie man Filme macht. Und Ridley Scott weiß vor allem wie man intelligente Filme macht und sich vom Einheitsbrei unterscheiden kann.  

Alle die auf seine Meisterwerke stehen hier noch ein paar Sci-Fi Filmtipps von mir:
Passengers, Star Trek der Zorn des Khan, Sunshine, Equilibrium, Automata, Ex-Machina, Serenity, Ghost in a Shell (2017), Titan AI und Pitch Black.


----------

